# Beartree Campground Review



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

We stayed this past weekend for the 3rd time at Beartree. The last 2 years we've stayed at the group RV area.

The sites are groupings of 3-4 spurs backing up to a central firepit/gathering area. Group RV site # 4 is the last one on the road, and quietest. Just after our spurs, the road has a turnaround loop. The sites are about 100yds from the bathhouse.

Each spur is pretty narrow, but we had room to put out the awning & screen room & walk around. We put all of the grills and 3 picnic tables in the common room right in the back, where all 4 families gathered for meals & a fire. The common area is a paved oval about 30' by 40' with a fire ring in the middle. There are also bear hangers all around for trash & lanterns. The back side of the site is fully wooded, and a stream runs just behind the campsite. It is surrounded by mountain laurels that should be beautiful in about late June.

Fro the 1st weekend in June, the daytime temps were around 80, and nighttime got into the high-50's. It is seriously DARK at night, and the stars pop out of the sky like they're right over your head. There was a lot of bugs, mainly tiny moths, and a few mosquitoes. Some DEET took care of them just fine. There were also huge clouds of fireflies after dusk, looking like fireworks in the forest. We saw some bunnies, lots of birds, and a groundhog, and some of our group saw a black bear well off in the trees in the campground.

There was a pump with cleaning water up front, but no hookups or electric. There was electric in the bathhouses (for those ladies who must blowdry their hair while camping...) The bathhouses were clean, but were old. The dump station was fully functional, and not too grimy as these things go.... but it's still basically just a hole in the ground with a water hose beside it.

Can't say much about the activities at the campground - all day Saturday we were biking the nearby Virginia Creeper Trail. The Creeper and the Appalachian Trail both pass very near the campground.

The group RV site rented for right about $105 for 2 nights (for the whole group site; 4 spots for campers.) Here is their website: http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/gwj/mr/recreation/camping/beartree.shtml


----------

